# Tape Measure's - What's everyone Use?



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> That's exactly what I use. HD had the 25 and 16' combo pack on sale a couple of weeks ago for $19.99. I grabbed a few more just to have on hand. The 16' is my everyday tape now.


I got that too but eneded up taking it back. I could never get the 16' to retract. Pull it out 2' and it would just stay there, have to push it back in. Tried a few others in the store and same thing. :thumbdown

I do use a 25' for doing estimates.

For everyday I use the Komoleon Colours 16'. Blade is 1" wide and marked 1/16 all the way. Case is light and no rubber to get hung up on (I sometimes use a canvas apron). Usually don't get more than a couple years out of them and also have to special order. Everyone used to carry them, now no one does.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I use to buy Craftsman tape measures and would be able to get a year or two out of them but then they switched suppliers and I was lucky to get two months out of one. 

After trying numerous different brands and types, here's the only tape that I've found that isn't a total piece of garbage. Probably wouldn't be the best choice for a framer though.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

hangit said:


> I got that too but eneded up taking it back. I could never get the 16' to retract. Pull it out 2' and it would just stay there, have to push it back in. Tried a few others in the store and same thing. :thumbdown
> 
> I do use a 25' for doing estimates.
> 
> For everyday I use the Komoleon Colours 16'. Blade is 1" wide and marked 1/16 all the way. Case is light and no rubber to get hung up on (I sometimes use a canvas apron). Usually don't get more than a couple years out of them and also have to special order. Everyone used to carry them, now no one does.



Must have been a bad batch or something. I've got thinset all gooped up on mine not to mention all other kinds of filth and foulness. Rarely do I have problem. :no:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Tajima all the way


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

Didn't read through, but Fat Max 25' or 30' for me for years. I want to start using the 16' for my finish work, but I have so many back ups I can't justify buying a new tape right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

What is this Tape Measure you speak of.:thumbup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

You guys saying tapes lasting years.... man, I'm surprised if a tape lasts 6 months!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tajima -best tape I've ever had. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

30' fatmax tapes that hd has occasionally for $13.99 ill almost always pick one up when im in there just so when the regular hook ones are off the market i still have some in stock at home. i use these for framing and icf work.

for trim and siding i use the 16' fatmax, sometimes for trim only i carry a $8 stanley from walmart. no need lugging a big heavy tape around when the stock doesnt come longer than 12'


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought one of the new Dewalt tapes today on impulse. Very similar in size and design of the Fat Max "beast" tapes. Has the same big hook on the end. It has inch numbers for the first 8 feet, which I don't really understand and will probably take some getting used to, but the blade lock on it is like butter. easier than any tape I have ever used.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> You guys saying tapes lasting years.... man, I'm surprised if a tape lasts 6 months!


Yep,,,,6 months and I think I've got my moneys worth:thumbsup:


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Seriously, give the huskys a try. Lifetime warranty. Double sided. As soon as it starts acting funny you can bring it back to the depot and they'll give you a new one. I bought two like two years ago and swap them out when they tear or uncoil or whatever. Also the magnets are great for metal framing.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

25' fat max extreme. It has that 11' standout. I tried the tajima, but it would collapse on me, I guess it's more of a cabinet makers tape.

Laser I use the hilti pd42. It's apparently very accurate, but I find that it's in-consistently long about 1/8 to 3/16". Not on measurement up to roughly 8' though.

It seems to change, depends upon the wall surface? it's a giant pain though as it costs me time. Hanging crown I have to stop nailing 1/2 way down, then run to the end to see if it fits properly. If not I get my RAS and sand it back a little bit.

I wonder if another brand of laser would be more accurate on drywall.

I did send it in for re-calibration, but it didn't help.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Laser I use the hilti pd42. It's apparently very accurate, but I find that it's in-consistently long about 1/8 to 3/16". Not on measurement up to roughly 8' though.


I don't have that problem with mine, take that POS back for replacement!


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I don't have that problem with mine, take that POS back for replacement!


its been over a year now, so ? I gotta wonder if it's really the laser that's wrong, or my fat max? Maybe I'll try a different tape on the next job and see if thats the culprit.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have been using 25' fatmax extreme since they came out. On the last one of my stash and still have the smaller hook.

I think bostich replaced the extreme version. Has a mega hook on it and is able to catch top or bottom. The old version had a slight hook on top, but a man might as well get their helper over there on the dumb end as opposed to trying to hook on a rafters' bottom edge.

Not sure what I will get next, but I do like the 13' stand out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> its been over a year now, so ? I gotta wonder if it's really the laser that's wrong, or my fat max? Maybe I'll try a different tape on the next job and see if thats the culprit.


If your location is like mine the guys in the store are as helpful as the dirt stuck to your shoe. Call your rep and give em hell and he/she will make it right.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the monster hook fatmax extreme, dewalt 25' and hte bostich are all the same tape, its jut a slightly different case and different sticker on it. their all the same company now......


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

That monster hook has nowhere to hook a nail... if it did, I would actually like them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thats because its designed to hook tuna


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I hate the fat-max and all those tapes with uber long stand outs. I cannot stand the extreme curl of the tape or the large size of the case...or even the large size of the hook.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

In all honesty I use the Stanly power locks in 12' and 25'.
When I'm in my shop it's the 12' power lock and then my cabinet makers 18" rule.

Just recently my 25' Powerlock's blade bit the dust and I couldn't find a replacement blade for it fast enough, so my boys haggled me into trying out the Dewalt.

For framing tasks and long measurements I LOVE :thumbsup: that big hook, but for anything under a foot it pretty much sucks because the big hook and over done blade curl make it hard to accurately read.

The dewalt doesn't fit to well in my tape pocket either so I'm probably going to end up with another powerlock.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Aaron, nice unisaw and is that a dj15 or 20?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

It's actually a Grizzly 12" 5hp GO605X 

But your about spot on with the DJ20 :thumbsup:

Both are very fun to use, and the digital read out on the TS makes for some simple bevels. I'd recommended either tool for any user.


----------



## MyRoofGuy (Feb 4, 2011)

*35' Stanley Bostitch is the way to go for me!*

I use the Stanley Bostitch 35' in my roofing and remodeling business... 12' standout... extremely bright markings, large hook, and rubber encased, and lifetime warranty... a bit heavy at first, but would not be without it now... mine has been dropped 30+' numerous times and is like a timex! looking at a laser for other applications and time savings... :thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This week I realized why I like the Stanley 25's so much. They are dead on nuts accurate. I have been measuring a lot of IGU's and glass work in the last couple of weeks and I measure a certain way and things fit like I expect them to. I had a plethora of tapes in my truck but no Stanley's. 

I tried a Craftsman 25 and an Orange Lufkin 33' and they were anywhere from 1/8 to 3/16 off depending if you push or pull. I ended up recutting glass and rerouting a cabinet top by hand with a chisel because those tapes were so far off, and this was after burning an inch, which should have made them perfect. The Stanleys have always been right on. I went and grabbed a new Stanley to replace the one I know I saw somewhere all week till I needed it.

Immediately I could tell the difference. Measurements were right on and things fit. :clap:

As for those tapes with the fractions on them? Those just slow me down. I find myself trying to read past them and the numbers get in the way. Besides the ones I've used have had the lines all the same size which messes with my head. I will admit though, I do occasionally count out 16ths or 32nds. Usually only when I am measuring a 3 or 400 dollar IGU and can't afford to make a silly mistake just because I didn't want to look silly. I blame it on my OCD. :laughing:


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

My first tape was the power lock 25, and still have it somewhere. 

Lowes has a bonus deal here in TN for a 25' powerlock _and _a yellow 16' for less than 10 bucks. I bought it for extra spare and think it is a great deal.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i have so many tape measures its not even funny. but mainly im using a 25 neon green stanley now. i used to go to big lots and buy a box of 25' great neck tape measures. until they stopped selling them. one tape would last me for a good 6 to 7 months then i would toss it and pull out a new one. they were like 4 or 5 bucks a piece. what a steal.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

16' fat max for trim/cabinets...25' fat max for siding..30' fat max for framing...


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

got rid of my pos fat max 2 weeks ago:clap: and got a stsnley lever lock the are smaller and very comfortable in the hand:clap: will never buy another fat max again


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to love the lever lock, really great tape design. I think i still have one around here somewhere..:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I went to Blows today to buy something:jester: so my eye landed on a Bostich Stanley 35' tape , looking at the package it said it had a 100 year warranty:blink: so I asked the sales guy and he said if it breaks bring it back with the recite and get a new one:clap: so I am a proud new owner of a 38.99$ 35' tape. Can't wait to use it Monday morning on some 24' 2X8 I'll be using for facisha:thumbsup: Oh it has the monster hook on the end for hooking the hips and has the long stand out:thumbsup:


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

:shifty:Lowes for Joes, there is a catch :shifty:


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Throw it off the roof and go for the replacement and let us know how it goes.:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm all Stanley. Fat Max 35 for wall layouts on floors. 25'- 3/4'' for crown, base and general stuff. 16'-3/4'' for drywall and smaller trim projects. 

Never really gave any other brands a try.

I load up every year on the Christmas sales. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smash (Oct 7, 2011)

25' Fat Max extreme. I find it really easy to read and the giant hook on the end is a blessing and a curse. Had the Lever Lock in the past and wouldn't hesitate to pick up another one.


----------



## zaydq (Nov 17, 2011)

Aaron Berk said:


> In all honesty I use the Stanly power locks in 12' and 25'.
> When I'm in my shop it's the 12' power lock and then my cabinet makers 18" rule.
> 
> Just recently my 25' Powerlock's blade bit the dust and I couldn't find a replacement blade for it fast enough, so my boys haggled me into trying out the Dewalt.
> ...


I use a De Walt 26' tape measure... they're good, but thats only because their just a rebranded Stanley Fatmax extreme.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Was in HD today and looked at the leverlock 16'. Nice and compact and it had a nice 1" wide blade. Problem was the first foot was in 32nd's. You (I) can't even read it and if you needed that critical a measurement you're probably not gonna use a tape. If it was 1/16th's the whole way it would be perfect for what I do.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

hangit said:


> Problem was the first foot was in 32nd's. You (I) can't even read it and if you needed that critical a measurement you're probably not gonna use a tape. If it was 1/16th's the whole way it would be perfect for what I do.


I use 32nds a lot but I don't need a tick on the measure to tell me where the middle of 1/16 is.

I use Stanley Powerlock 25' and 16'. I usually have 2-3 of each. Pristine stays in the vehicle for meetings with customers. One of each in my trim kit and one of each in my rough work(aka. drywall/tile) kit. I've used others but I'm just really used to the weight on my hip.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

6' Lufkin folding masons ruler.



Someday, I might learn how to read it.:whistling 


See my post about one of those days.


----------

